# Hello from SoCal



## Dracomancer (Jun 25, 2010)

hi there im Pip, i have been looking into mantids for quite awhile and was considering purchasing one from a breeder...amusing thing is..one came to me unexpectedly while i was in the backyard today lol a little nymph(which is my guess..less then an inch and no wings) cute little white bugger that enjoys perching on my finger or computer monitor when hes not in his new enclosure...been feeding him aphids for right now beings he is so small, he has not eaten yet from what i have seen but im going to give him some time to adjust, i would like to get some more and would like some feedback on good breeders in the US if at all possible


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome. Check out the Breeder Feedback forum for feedback on US breeders.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2010)

U the lucky PiP! They do seem to like the monitors, welcome to you and your little friend! :tt2:


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Check out the Breeder Feedback forum for feedback on US breeders.


thanks for the welcome, and my new fellow(needs a name yet lol) also says hi from his perch on my monitor lol..awesome website in your siggy btw..if i had the funds i would so order a couple mantis' from you heehee


----------



## ismart (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  There are plenty of great breeders here in the US. Have you determined what species you have found?


----------



## more_rayne (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome Pip, so many people here from Socal!


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 25, 2010)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!  There are plenty of great breeders here in the US. Have you determined what species you have found?


my guess is that he is a california mantis nymph i am in the high desert so that may explain his coloration


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome from Los Angeles! Mantids are pretty cool for sure.


----------



## austin (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome! Mantids are pretty awesome pets! They always seem to show up from the wild once you become interested. I had a similar experience.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

